# Which color would u paint your cruze?



## bci26401 (Jun 25, 2012)

Playing around with this app on my phone. I can't afford a paint job so I painted it myself!


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Black, just the way it came from the factory! :tututtongue4:


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

My favorite is the third from the bottom.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## bci26401 (Jun 25, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> My favorite is the third from the bottom.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I'm feeling the yellow to.


----------



## Epickphale (Jan 30, 2013)

I'd drive the green if it was just a little darker... for a DD though I love the lighter orange or the yellow. Maybe somewhere in the middle of those 2 colours and Id drive that thing forever... untill then Blue Topaz is just fine


----------



## perlionex (Mar 10, 2011)

MirraChromed with Fuscia Candy Concentrate! :th_coolio:


----------



## cornbreesha (Apr 29, 2012)

definitely the 1st one ;D


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

Orange, man. Orange.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

I would pick just plain black.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Kind of like the green one too.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Cyber Gray Metallic. Or Oslo Green Pearl. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

that pearl white color


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Yellow really grabs me!

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## phpsteve (Jul 15, 2014)

Definitely Orange.


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Pink cuz I'm sensitive 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Viridian (May 6, 2014)

I'm kinda liking the yellow!! I'd get it plasti-dipped so it's cheaper and I can peel it off when I get bored ;D


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Pink because I support breasts....

--Posting this from my toaster--


----------



## LizzieCruze (Feb 17, 2014)

I would like a medium gray metallic, but the 2014 Cruze did not have that option, so I settled for Silver. It is a good color as my 1999 Honda Civic (Silver) is still shiny. I plan on keeping the Cruze just as long!


----------



## LizzieCruze (Feb 17, 2014)

I guess my link to my new Fuelly account is not working:question:

Oh yes it is! :th_coolio::th_coolio::th_coolio::th_coolio:


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Pearl white or Camaro yellow.


----------



## phpsteve (Jul 15, 2014)

iKermit said:


> Pink because I support breasts....
> 
> --Posting this from my toaster--



And it is guaranteed to add 5hp :clap:


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I'm happy with my blue granite metallic cruze, was only made for the first part of 2012 so I rarely ever see one like it. Now on the other hand black, red, white and silver cruzes are about every 10th car on the road around here.


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

Noooooo thank you.
I love my black Cruze.

I also love the Blue Topaz color 

On a side note, I saw an article that in Japan they made a stock yellow Transformers Cruze lmao, but basically no one bought it. Should have marketed it in the US/CAN, seems like there's more of an interest in it around here.


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

I'd paint her the same color she already is - but I'd use better paint that doesn't chip when the wind blows.


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

McNeo said:


> I'd paint her the same color she already is - but I'd use better paint that doesn't chip when the wind blows.


Ha! SO true.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Black Granite and Autumn Metallic are pretty much tied for the top spot. But having come from a black vehicle for five years, I was over the constant battle to keep clean. I test drove a BGM, and it was so tempting.

Blue Topaz is next in line.

Then Ford's Island Blue Metallic:










Then White Diamond tricoat.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

The ones posted, the yellow wins. From the Cruze oem pallet, the Blue Topaz. From the other GM's, White Diamond Tricoat since it almost matches my Satin White Pearl Tricoat on my Legacy


----------

